
It's Not Like Learning French - isthispermanent
https://www.philandrews.io/post/its-not-like-learning-french
======
furcyd
I disagree that learning programming is harder than learning a natural
language. At least, that was not true for me. Beware of broad generalizations.
There is also problem solving involved in designing a sentence, and even more
so, a coherent spoken/written argument. Plus there is pronunciation, accents,
etc., etc.

